# Cocoa the Burmese kitten



## kerryelizabeth134 (Dec 14, 2012)

Here's the newest member of our family - this is Cocoa the chocolate Burmese kitty  With a bit of a weepy eye, that the vet has said is normal for the breed and she has been put onto eyedrops for it.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

AWWWW soooo gorgeous! Very apt name


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

OMG! Beautiful!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwwww very cute, how old is little cocoa, and when did you get her _


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

:001_wub::001_wub: She is gorgeous! We have a little chocolate Burmese girl too, complete lovebombs they are. She definately needs her own intro thread in Cat chat - with lots of photos .


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

She's adorable


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Awww, very pretty - she look very tiny how old is she?


----------



## kerryelizabeth134 (Dec 14, 2012)

She's about six weeks old there - this was when we went to visit her at the breeder's house, we aren't taking her home until late January when she'll be at least 13 weeks and have had her second set of vaccinations. She's a real beauty though 

As soon as she's at home here, I'll post a thread in Cat Chat with lots and lots of photos ^_^


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Looking forward to it


----------



## HDWells (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful Cat


----------



## Prinkess (Feb 20, 2011)

Bet you are counting the days 'til she's home! She's lovely.


----------



## kerryelizabeth134 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you - yeah counting the days, but it's going by so slowly -_- Wish the weeks would fly by!


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

How many days??  I am counting down too!


----------



## Jeoffery (Dec 5, 2012)

She's so cute ^^

Bet you're excited to get her


----------



## kerryelizabeth134 (Dec 14, 2012)

19 days! Seems so long even though I know it's not lol


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

The 17th???? OOH OOH ME TOO


----------

